# Help! Planting / Anchoring During Walks + Short Attention Span



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

I got Lily 10 days ago (4.5 months and 2.5 pounds) . Such a cutie! She goes to her crate when she's tired, has slept quietly through the night, more or less knows how to use the wee pad if she's close by, and in the morning I can get her to pee outside. But when we we go to Kindergarten, she has the attention span of an ant . The other dogs behave nicely, sit quietly, and will sit, come, look, touch. She wants to wander, play, plant her self to the ground if I ask her to come. And she is not deprived of playtime with other puppies... Is it normal for smaller dogs to have shorter attention spans? I've tried training her in my apartment when everything is quiet, or if she's somewhat sleepy. But she doesn't want to concentrate. When we go out, she plants / anchors her body. She will do this going outside the apartment door and inside the apartment door, and I can't imagine that she's afraid of the door because she's always going near it. I praise her a lot, give her lots of love, and at the same time give her structure. I have a trainer who also comes to the house and she says that it's because Lily is just a puppy. But all the other puppies in class are paying attention and are not PLANTING their body to the floor. I've tried turning my back on her and walking away. What has everyone else done and how was the progression in obedience training? Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She sounds like a "normal" puppy to me!
Usually planting happens when a dog is fearful---My Lisi did this in the beginning & will do it now if something really scares her. I think she is reactive fearful---acts tough but is afraid really. Let me know if you get it figured out! BTW: my Lisi likes to play & not learn---finally at 8 months she is starting to sit & stay. She is also smallish.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had dog's that have acted like the've always been on a leash, and some that were nearly impossible. Mine did better if I would take the one that walked on a leash well, with the one that didn't. It seemed that the impossible one learned from the easy one. I still have trouble with Laurel, jumping and biting the leash.


----------



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha, thanks! She had her first poo this morning outside when she saw another dog do it so watching doggy peers helps. Now, if I can only get her to watch and learn in Kindergarten like the other puppies...

Yes, the trainer mentioned that usually dogs plant when they are fearful but she suspects Lily does this out of stubborness. Lily goes to play time in the same place as Kindergarten and goes nuts (in a good way), so that's why we ruled out fearful. Sometimes she goes through the apartment's front door without problems, but then other times she plants herself so she doesn't come in or go out of the apartment. And when we're finally out the door, I'm the "crazy lady" who has her little dog glued to the sidewalk or the building lobby! I've lifted her bottom so that she stands, and she'll walk for a few seconds then plant again. Then I repeat, and she repeats. Our walks back to the apartment are very long. And the trainer (I keep citing her, sorry) said that lifting her up from the ground is a treat because it's "higher ground" so by lifting her when she plants is rewarding her. Oh boy. 

Another trick the trainer told me was to use another command, like "stay" or "down" while she is planted and then do a release command, or get down and slap my shin because her vision of sight is really low to the ground. It hasn't worked yet but I'm still trying... Lily will learn that her mom is just as determined as she is .


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It really is common for dogs to not perform or focus in a group training session, not just puppies. My husband and I once took our two to a group class (8 sessions), and Preston LOVED performing, but London just wanted to lay down and sleep.  Really, the training sessions are for YOU, not for the dog -- you are expected to practice what you learned daily at home, which is how the dog learns, so it's not a big deal if they won't focus in class. Usually after a few sessions you will see their focus improve because the surroundings aren't as new and exciting anymore. Just keep practicing!

It does sound like she is afraid when you take her outside. She's a puppy, and the world is HUGE to her. Get down on her level and look around at your surroundings...even one room in a house is a huge space for such a small dog. She will probably learn to love it outside in a short amount of time. I wouldn't force her at this point...just coax her...and she will come out of her shell soon. It is all new to her and will take a little time for her to adjust and feel comfortable in her new surroundings. Praise her for every little thing and try and stay relaxed even though I know it can be frustrating at times. She will move eventually.


----------

